# medidor de potencia



## martinocho (Abr 7, 2008)

hola, estuve buscando por internet, y en el foro, y no pude encontrar un circuito capaz de medir la pontencia de una linea de dos fases (220v)

y si es posible que pueda medir la potencia activa y la reactiva por separado.... ya que estoy buscando la manera de realizar un "regulador de Coseno Fi"

muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2008)

Como es eso de una linea de dos fases? y otra cosita, medidores electronicos de potencia para esa tension y no se para cuanto consumo no se si se consiguen. lo mas conveniente es:
consegui unos amperimetros (de la intensidad q necesites) vienen hasta de 100 amperes creo. entonces lo q realizas despues es una tabla en la pc en la cual la ecuacion seria 22volts de la fase multiplicado por la intensidad de esa manera t da la potencia q esta consumiendo el equipo.
IMPORTANTE: EL AMPERIMETRO SE COLCOA EN SERIE CON EL EQUIPO A MEDIR. NO EN PARALELO.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 20, 2008)

Una cosa:
Cosiderando la formulita que especifica la potencia sabiendo la tensión y la intensidad tenemos que:

La tensión la sabemos, La intensidad la podemos medir.

La tensión es constante (tiene variaciones pero las vamos a despreciar.
LA intesidad la puedes medir. 

Como es multiplicando por el mismo valor, usando un galvanometro para medir la intensidad, puedes poner una escala de vatios y va perdectamente. 
?¿¿?
Pues te la puedes hacer tu mismo. sobre el amperimetro puedes ir colcando el valor de la multiplicación.
PAra hacelo electronicament puedes hacer lo mismo


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 20, 2008)

Caballeros,  el multiplicar la lectura del amperimetro por la tension no sirve en una linea de alterna con componente reactiva.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 20, 2008)

claro! ?que dice el titulo del post? potencia a pelo y eso es lo que se le contesta.
para que medir la potencia si quieres ver el coseno?

para hacer un cosimetro puedes medir los pasos por cero de la intensidad y la tensión.
teniendo como referencia la tension (paso por cero) ves el tiempo que tarda la intenidad (lo mismo) 
Sabiendo ese tiempo )desfase) se tiene claro el coseno.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 20, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> claro! ?que dice el titulo del post? potencia a pelo y eso es lo que se le contesta.
> para que medir la potencia si quieres ver el coseno?



Justamente, si consideras 'potencia a pelo' como la potencia activa, es V*I*cosfi .
Hacer  V*I  te da la potencia aparente, que no sirve de mucho si el cosenofi es bajo.


----------



## martinocho (Abr 21, 2008)

investigando encontre este circuito, el cual sirve, pero no tengo los valores de los componentes
si pueden ayudarme con los valores, les agradeceria
principalmente quisiera saber 
R1
R2
R3=R5
R4
R6=R7=R8
R9=R10=R11
R12
C1
C2
DIODOS
Q1=Q2=Q3
Q4

el circuito se encuentra aqui 2006-T-051

y aca les dejo una foto del esquematico (que se encuentra dentro del pdf de arriba) 




Muchas Gracias


----------

